# Blue Ray Metallic with white wheels?



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes! Do it. Blue with white wheels looks great. Just keep them clean.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It would look like a BRMWW ..


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I wanted to do white on white, but decided the brake dust would be to much of a pain to actually enjoy it.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes i have it and all my friends thought it was gonna look bad....lets just say when ever we go out everyone wants to hop in my car cause it just looks sexy...blue ray metallic with white rims is the way to go just keep them clean as nobody (his username) said. the picture is crappy and was taken in a garage so ill eventually post a nice clear picture


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

like I said cruddy picture taken in a garage with florescent lighting, ill post better pics later but the blue ray metallic shining in the sweet sun with the crystal chips gleaming in ur eyes as the white rims shine like the freakin north star is just a clean look and I hope I was the first one to do blue ray with the white rims...check my album out to see before and after pics of my cruze


----------

